
The Ins and Outs of Growing a Business - vaksel
http://www.inc.com/print/59
======
edw519
_John Sculley: Don't Be Afraid to Make Tough Decisions_

No matter how stupid they are?

Seriously, Inc, you want us to take business advice from the guy who fired
Steve Jobs?

